
Hackers for Good: How Anand Prakash Rescued Facebook - captn3m0
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/Security-culture/2016/1003/Hackers-for-good-How-Anand-Prakash-rescued-Facebook
======
cairo_x
Misanthropic observation: 'Good' and 'Rescued Facebook' seems like an
oxymoron.

